

Patents show Google Fi was envisioned before the iPhone was released - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2914833/opensource-subnet/patents-show-google-fi-was-envisioned-before-the-iphone-was-released.html?nsdr=true

======
stevep2007
Contrary to reports, Google didn't become a mobile carrier with the
introduction of Google Fi. Google Fi was launched to prove that a network-of-
networks serves smartphone users better than a single mobile carrier's
network. Patents related to Google Fi, filed in early 2007, explain Google's
vision – smartphones negotiate for and connect to the fastest network
available. The patent and Google Fi share a common notion that the smartphone
should connect to the fastest network available, not a single carrier's
network that may not provide the best performance. It breaks the exclusive
relationship between a smartphone and a single carrier.

